# SMOK G-PRIV 220W TOUCH SCREEN - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape

The latest release from Smok has landed at Sir Vape.





Check them out here:

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Also in from Smok we have:
Osub 80w Kits
Micro 150 Mod Kits
Big Baby Beast Tanks
TFV8 Cloud Beast Tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NaZa05

@Yiannaki have you ordered one already


----------



## Yiannaki

NaZa05 said:


> @Yiannaki have you ordered one already


Not yet Naz.

Not a fan of black and red. 

Waiting on either the SS or the Gold 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## NaZa05

Yiannaki said:


> Not yet Naz.
> 
> Not a fan of black and red.
> 
> Waiting on either the SS or the Gold
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



So buy this one and i'll buy it from you when the other colours come, obviously at a discounted price


----------



## Yiannaki

Haha I thought you were done buying gear anyway  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ettiennedj

Ordered @Sir Vape . Cant wait!!!


----------



## Quakes

Very good looking mod!


----------



## Bush Vaper

ettiennedj said:


> Ordered @Sir Vape . Cant wait!!!


How has the G Priv been. Putting in an order tomorrow, but im torn between the g priv and the minikin


----------



## ettiennedj

@Bush Vaper. Sofar excellent. Nice to hold even though a tad heavier than what im used to. Batteries lasts about 350 puffs so good for about 2 days for me. Screen is nice and bright and can be locked to avoid accidentally taking a hit at 220w  Really couldnt be happier and to top it off looks absolutely stunning












Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JollyVaper

Really hoping @Sir Vape still has stock when I get paid next week .


----------



## Vaporeon

I see that Sir Vape has sold out...Any indication as to when they will be getting new stock in?


----------



## Sir Vape

Vaporeon said:


> I see that Sir Vape has sold out...Any indication as to when they will be getting new stock in?



Early next week we will have the mods as well as the combo kit in


----------



## JollyVaper

Order received. Needless to say i'm in love. Thanks @Sir Vape!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

